# Bromeliad Identification Resources



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Can anyone steer me towards good references or resources for the identification of Bromeliads? I would like to get an ID on several I was working with down in Bocas del Toro.

Cheers,

Allobates


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I have no clue where a actual quide is. books. post em here maybe we can get an idea and send you in the right direction. Bromeliad Society International might have some good links.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

*Brom ID continued...*

OK I've added a few photos to my gallery...

Home > User galleries > Afemoralis > Bocas 2005

Any ideas would be appreciated...

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Its lookin Aechmea to me. I got nothing beyond that and that aint much.


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Most likely a Vriesa. Try emailing the picture to Tropiflora, along with a discription of where you found it and I bet they can give you an ID. If not they will know someone who can.

Jay


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

here is the most complete bromeliad photo gallery i know of

http://fcbs.org/pictures.htm

to the left is a list of the genera, click on the desired one and u get a list of numerous species. they have an enormous list of hybrids as well


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

I agree that http://fcbs.org/pictures/habitat/panama.htm is pretty interesting, but still not a guide. I can't find one in any University press. Anyone want to write one? I would buy it.


-J


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

How could it be done. Lots of pictures. It would be almost impossible to build a comprehensive listing of bromeliads. But i accept your challenge.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

So the experts have gotten back to me with "Werauhia sp."

There is an online Bromeliad network, rather like this one, here:

http://www.bromeliads.net/

Cheers!


----------

